# South Jetty



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

I'll be in Surfside in less than a week. I picked up a new Tidemaster travel rod from St Croix and a Spinfisher V 4500LL reel. Hoping to break it all in on a few pups, sheepshead, or anything really at the Jetty. Looking forward to having some fun figuring out an area I've never fished. Stoked to get off the well pad for a week and smell like fish!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2018)

If I see things correctly the South Jetty at Murrells inlet is in Georgetown County. If I land a shark there I'm not going to be breaking any laws, correct? The only bans are in Horry county not Georgetown county right. I'm not going to specifically target sharks but if I hook one that's small I'd like to land it and then release it.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

The South Jetty is my favorite fishing spot. I chum there sometimes during the week while fishing for sharks, (where it's legal) but not on weekends when there are more regular fishermen there. I get lots of drum, trout, flounder, sheeps & other fish there at various times. If you fish out at the end but inside the channel on a falling tide you can find some nice black drum or sheeps. I'll be back out there next week when my heavy travel schedule finally lets up and I plan on going there often!


----------



## Fishing69 (Aug 23, 2018)

ChefRobb said:


> The South Jetty is my favorite fishing spot. I chum there sometimes during the week while fishing for sharks, (where it's legal) but not on weekends when there are more regular fishermen there. I get lots of drum, trout, flounder, sheeps & other fish there at various times. If you fish out at the end but inside the channel on a falling tide you can find some nice black drum or sheeps. I'll be back out there next week when my heavy travel schedule finally lets up and I plan on going there often!



What baits do you typically use? Cut. Bait (mullet)? Shrimp? Fishbites?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

brob757............I go down every October............haven't checked all the laws this year yet but if they haven't changed, you have the sharking issue correct. Lots of sharks and shark fishermen where I fish just north of the jetty. Lots of sharks in the inlet also.............and not all small. Shark fishermen usually show up mid-afternoon on the Georgetown side of the line. I don't fish for them but get them, and rays, on my drum rigs quite frequently. I'm not after them as I use 80# mono for my rigs and hope they cut the 3" leader, only losing the hook. Trout, flounder, red drum, spanish, and blues, usually hit live finger mullet fished on fish finder rigs or carolina style(I cast and retrieve this)........Fresh shrimp can also catch these as well as black drum.............I do bait at least one of my two hook bottom rigs with Fishbites bloodworm for whiting and spots...............and the pinfish will never leave you lacking for a bite. If I could choose one timeframe to fish down there it would be October15th-November 15th.............but the RE folks won't rent like that.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

brob757 said:


> If I see things correctly the South Jetty at Murrells inlet is in Georgetown County. If I land a shark there I'm not going to be breaking any laws, correct? The only bans are in Horry county not Georgetown county right. I'm not going to specifically target sharks but if I hook one that's small I'd like to land it and then release it.


You can shark fish. It turns to Georgetown a few blocks south of Garden City Pier. Just be respectful if there are a bunch of people out there. Can be annoying to have someone tied up to a shark for a hour.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

+1 what SL said............when I started fishing that area there weren't 10 people either side of me for half a mile...........now there's usually 10 either side of me within 100 yards.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Fishing69 said:


> What baits do you typically use? Cut. Bait (mullet)? Shrimp? Fishbites?


During the Summer I use live finger mullet and fiddlers quite heavily. On the falling tide, if I'm fishing for Black Drum, I'll use head-on local shrimp. (Drum LOVE shrimp heads!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

I am 100% with you guys about respect. I'm not going to specifically target sharks etc but if I hook a small one I want to make sure i'm not going to get negative attention for landing and releasing it. If it's big I'd rather it cut me off and move on than wreck my gear, get tangled, or actually hurt the shark itself. I'm after red drum, black drum, sheepshead etc. Live bait always seems to be the ticket so I'll be sure to find it. Thanks again!


----------



## Fishing69 (Aug 23, 2018)

ChefRobb said:


> Fishing69 said:
> 
> 
> > What baits do you typically use? Cut. Bait (mullet)? Shrimp? Fishbites?
> ...



When you use live bait with a Carolina rig or fish finder rig, how do you fish it? Do you cast and slowly retrieve, or do you leave it out there? Kinda a noob at this, but trying to get a decent idea of how to fish this way.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishing69 said:


> When you use live bait with a Carolina rig or fish finder rig, how do you fish it? Do you cast and slowly retrieve, or do you leave it out there? Kinda a noob at this, but trying to get a decent idea of how to fish this way.


Toss upcurrent and let it get swept through the strike zone where the fish are actively feeding for drum and trout. Fiddlers I'd get them up next to a rock and wait for a sheepshead to steal your bait. :redface:


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Like SmoothLures said. Also when fishing a Carolina rig match the sliding egg sinker to the current or trough your fishing, sometimes for flounder I will only be using a 1/8 oz. egg sinker, other times a heavier one. Remember finger mullet like to swim towards the surface, so at times when I think they are not holding deep enough I will even add a removable split shot attached right at the hook, made the difference many times, good luck,...pop.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Fishfinder rig utilizes a pyramid sinker.........usually fished stationary..........I hook a finger mullet between the dorsal and the tail so it swims toward the surface..........get some spanish this way if they're in.............Carolina rig is cast and retrieve, especially in the surf......I usually use 1-2 oz on incoming/outgoing but at dead low I switch to 1/2-1........if you can get some big head on shrimp(live or dead both work) get'em.............I usually net my own in September/October but have bought them at Perry's in Murrells Inlet.......stick a 1-1/0 owner J through the head, bottom up and fish them on a Carolina rig or a popping cork rig.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

I tried for a few hours this morning on the incoming tide. To my surprise, my wife's family picked a house in Garden City and not Surfside. I managed one measley bite fishing a Gulp swimming mullet on a 1/4 oz jig. Both Chartreuse. This afternoon and evening I was spending time with my wife wading out in the surf. There are tons of baitfish. Every minute or two another school would swim by. Looked like there were decent numbers of mackerel busting a bait ball about 50 yards offshore. I'll be trying again tomorrow with fresh shrimp if i can find some.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

brob757 said:


> I tried for a few hours this morning on the incoming tide. To my surprise, my wife's family picked a house in Garden City and not Surfside. I managed one measley bite fishing a Gulp swimming mullet on a 1/4 oz jig. Both Chartreuse. This afternoon and evening I was spending time with my wife wading out in the surf. There are tons of baitfish. Every minute or two another school would swim by. Looked like there were decent numbers of mackerel busting a bait ball about 50 yards offshore. I'll be trying again tomorrow with fresh shrimp if i can find some.


Use the mullet for bait. That's what everything is feeding on.


----------



## sgt wb (Aug 13, 2018)

*Anyone*

I am looking for a good place to gig flounder in the Myrtle Beach, Murrells Inlet area. Any help would be much appreciated !


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

I tried yesterday for a few hours in the evening. I used fresh head on shrimp and fresh whole mullet. There were big needle fish and something else blowing up the schools of fingerlings swimming by. I caught pinfish. That's about it. I'm not sure if there were blues or what but something would chop my mullet in half once in a while. Didn't seem to want to come back for the head. I wanted to fish the surf on the way back to the vehicle but it was way too windy and dirty to be any good in my opinion. If things calm down and the water clears up I'll probably go back and hit the surf some. See if any pomps are around.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

brob757 said:


> I tried yesterday for a few hours in the evening. I used fresh head on shrimp and fresh whole mullet. There were big needle fish and something else blowing up the schools of fingerlings swimming by. I caught pinfish. That's about it. I'm not sure if there were blues or what but something would chop my mullet in half once in a while. Didn't seem to want to come back for the head. I wanted to fish the surf on the way back to the vehicle but it was way too windy and dirty to be any good in my opinion. If things calm down and the water clears up I'll probably go back and hit the surf some. See if any pomps are around.


Sounds like smaller blues. Fillet your finger mullet and use them, or nose hook and run a 2-3" piece of wire and stick a #6 or 4 treble in the mullets tail. Or you can use one of those mullet rigs with the double hook that is fed through his mouth.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have double trebles, either 2 #4s or 2 #6s, on Malin single strand 31# test just for what SL says...fished on a fishfinder rig...........if you don't have that you can also buy long shank hooks in the tackle shops, stick it in the mullets eye and thread it half way back and out the back or belly..........that dirty water is fine for drum, whiting, and spots(even flounder)........not so for blues and spanish as they are sight feeders...............scale and fillet those pinfish, specks love'em as do flounder.......finger mullet heads fished in the suds on a two hook bottom rig will also catch puppy drum(I use Eagle Claw 4/0 circles for this)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

I decided to stick to the surf today just across the road from the house we are staying in. The surf is loaded with whiting. Caught a bunch using a fish finder rig with a small 1oz sinker that seemed to allow just the right amount of drift, a small hook, and fresh cut and shelled shrimp. Added a small pompano on as well. Something slammed it hard once but the hook did not set. Maybe a drum or a big pompano but no telling for sure. I'll be in the surf again tomorrow. I enjoyed things so far and though I really don't care for Myrtle Beach I am enjoying garden city beach as it is quite a bit more low key. Just a quick addition, during my time around the Jetty, I switched to no weight and that seemed to generate the most strikes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

Finished off by fishing the surf again today. I wanted to go back to the Jetty but since I live 2 weeks at a time away from my wife I wanted to spend some time with her on the beach. Had a lot of fun. Caught a few whiting but the pompano bite was on today. Caught 7 and lost at least 3 on the way in. A great day for me in my book. Still using a fish finder rig, fresh shelless shrimp, and a small circle hook. Threw out about 50 feet past where the waves started to curl near shore, and slowly drug it back in 5 feet at a time. I'll be looking forward to coming back again. Hopefully i'll be able to hit the jetty more. Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Fishing and beach time with the wife is why I go. Glad you enjoyed it ! Thanks for the reports.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

flathead said:


> Fishing and beach time with the wife is why I go. Glad you enjoyed it ! Thanks for the reports.


Definitely, I had a really good time! I was surprised at how good the fishing was on what appeared to be a featureless beach. I'm looking forward to going back again.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Next time you go and fish the surf, go about an hour before dead low, wade until you're about knee deep, then cast as far as you can...........fish with the finger mullet, whole shrimp, or filleted pinfish.........carolina rig with the live finger mullet(cast and retrieve slowly).......two hook bottom rig with the whole shrimp/filleted pinfish.......some of my best fishing on that " featureless beach " is when fish are holding in deeper water waiting for the tide to come back.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

flathead said:


> Next time you go and fish the surf, go about an hour before dead low, wade until you're about knee deep, then cast as far as you can...........fish with the finger mullet, whole shrimp, or filleted pinfish.........carolina rig with the live finger mullet(cast and retrieve slowly).......two hook bottom rig with the whole shrimp/filleted pinfish.......some of my best fishing on that " featureless beach " is when fish are holding in deeper water waiting for the tide to come back.............


I'll definitely give it all a try! Thanks again!


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

How do you get to the jetty from Myrtle Beach


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Trhenley said:


> How do you get to the jetty from Myrtle Beach


Huntington Beach State Park south from Myrtle Beach then keep left to get as close as you can to the south jetty. Still a long walk.


----------

